# Portfolio on Facebook Page as a start



## Sunlife (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I bought my first DSLR in May last year, and I've been trying to improve my photography skills since then. A friend of mine suggested that I should make a Facebook page and buy a domain and link it to the page, as a start.

The site name is Sunnleif Andreasen Photography | Facebook

I haven't gotten much critique on the page from members, so I was hoping I could get some here?(I'm thinking about the layout and the pictures as a whole)

Cheers,
 Sunnleif A.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 8, 2011)

If you want some critique, you'd be better posting your images here.  People won't bother to go off-site, then come back to give you advice.  Choose 4-5 and put them here - you'll get more replies that way.


----------



## angenieux (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunnleif,

I took a look through your pictures. I thought several of your portraits looked good. I liked a few of your conceptual/architectural images. One or two of your landscape pictures. But thrown into one pot, it seems a bit of a random jumble of subjects and edits. 

As soon as we append the word 'Photography' to what we do, we are raising the bar. That being the case, an ability to decisively reject anything sub-par or borderline from a presentation becomes key. Unless it's really strong and can tick all the boxes, don't include it. 

greets,

Matt


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a great start! I would advise you (if you don't have the money yet) to just create a weebly.com site or blogspot.com site and go from there! WIth blogspot you can get pretty nice templates for free if you search! 

Also, if I were you, I would join Youtube, Twitter, etc.. All those types of social media sites, can really help you get business.


----------



## Craig Sillitoe (Apr 9, 2011)

I Liked!


----------

